# Medicare LCD for 69714



## Coder2hear813 (Oct 13, 2010)

I have two denials from Medicare for procedure 69714(BAHA,osseointengrated implant). The denials state the services were not reasonable and necessary. My first thought was the diagnosis but I have not been able to find an LCD for this procedure.Our office is located in Florida. If there is not any LCD's how or why would Medicare be denying our claims ? Any information, resources are appreciated. Thank you


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Oct 13, 2010)

Sections 100/180

http://www.cms.gov/manuals/Downloads/bp102c16.pdf


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Oct 13, 2010)

Maybe this will help...

http://www.cms.gov/mcd/viewncd.asp?ncd_id=50.3&ncd_version=2&basket=ncd:50.3:2:Cochlear+Implantation

http://www.cms.gov/transmittals/downloads/R42NCD.pdf


----------

